# Fireman fanned 7



## pondman (Nov 3, 2014)

Getting earache for having a full tree of Spalted Beech indoors so here's a good excuse to dispose of a chunk 







2nd luscious piece on left.






Full spalt jacket.






Cut some boards to ponder over.
1. Spalted Birdseye Maple.
2. Cocobolo.
3. Peach.
4. Satans Cocobolo from hell.






Chose the 1st one.











Meranti and Maple neck.
25.5 to 26.5 fan.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 3, 2014)

Here we go again!


----------



## asher (Nov 3, 2014)

Alex needs to set the board up so anytime pondman starts a thread in Luthiery, that .gif is automatically the first reply.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh man I gotta follow this. Though I can't beat that gif.


----------



## jwade (Nov 3, 2014)

Seriously though, everything you do is ridiculously inspiring. You've got to be one of my favourite builders ever, no question.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 3, 2014)

You son of a bitch. It's finally going to happen. A Fireman 7 with fanned frets.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 3, 2014)

Mr. Pondman... it's always a privilege watching your work come together


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 3, 2014)

Im loving the 1 pc top.. 
Should be epic!


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2014)

Deegatron said:


> Im loving the 1 pc top..
> Should be epic!




^ Its a rather extravagant 1 piece body and was fairly light until I poured 3 full tins of wood hardener on it


----------



## immortalx (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn that spalt pattern with all those colours! 
So beautiful that it would be a pity to route a neck pocket and pickup cavities!


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 3, 2014)

pondman said:


> ^ Its a rather extravagant 1 piece body and was fairly light until I poured 3 full tins of wood hardener on it



Haha. Any chance on knowing the weight of the body now? That sounds crazy.


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2014)

Prophetable said:


> Haha. Any chance on knowing the weight of the body now? That sounds crazy.



I'll let you know when I've routed it. The neck will be ultra light to compensate, that's why I chose Meranti.


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the support , I love you guys


----------



## Edika (Nov 3, 2014)

Another awesome project as usual!

As someone that has absolutely no woodwork experience I have to ask why did you use a wood hardener? Was it to fortify the spalt body as the fungus causing the spalt would affect the structural properties of the wood?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Nov 3, 2014)

Pondman, what do you do with all your guitars? Sell any? personal pieces? Build for friends/family? 

its quite a gift you've got (at least by what I see looking at pics through my laptop screen), seems like you could go somewhere with it...


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 3, 2014)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Pondman, what do you do with all your guitars? Sell any? personal pieces? Build for friends/family?
> 
> its quite a gift you've got (at least by what I see looking at pics through my laptop screen), seems like you could go somewhere with it...



Agreed, I'd love to see a Pondman Guitars Custom Shop one day. TAKE ALL MY MONEY!


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 3, 2014)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Pondman, what do you do with all your guitars?



How I imagine it:


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## TKOA-Dex (Nov 3, 2014)

Good golly gosh pondy! Ever considering taking orders? XD Screw Skervesen! I want a pondmachine!


----------



## Bodes (Nov 3, 2014)

Liking your posts is just useless..... I get told too quickly that I must thank other people...

Damn your builds are awesome.


----------



## Purelojik (Nov 3, 2014)

really wish you were my neighbor. the amount of sawdust we'd create making stuff would be insane. i'll be following this build fo sho


----------



## CD1221 (Nov 3, 2014)

I would like to proposed an auto-subscribe function to the forums so that when someone such as the pondman creates a thread, I am immediately alerted to its presence and subscribed.


this looks amazeballs. impressive, as always.


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome.....just awesome.


----------



## skeels (Nov 3, 2014)

skeels.. skeels. ..um...


Like... skeel....

Damn.


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 3, 2014)

Yusss!!! That spalt...at that angle...FUHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## pondman (Nov 4, 2014)

Edika said:


> Another awesome project as usual!
> 
> As someone that has absolutely no woodwork experience I have to ask why did you use a wood hardener? Was it to fortify the spalt body as the fungus causing the spalt would affect the structural properties of the wood?



Yeah sort of. The white parts are always the worst (softest), that's where the fungus has digested most of the wood structure. You can usually push your fingernail into it, but it also gives it a great contrast color-wise.
The hardener is really a resin that gets sucked right into the softest spots and then solidifies.



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Pondman, what do you do with all your guitars? Sell any? personal pieces? Build for friends/family?
> 
> its quite a gift you've got (at least by what I see looking at pics through my laptop screen), seems like you could go somewhere with it...



I still have just about every guitar I ever built but have traded a couple to friends for other guitars.
I do this for pleasure and I think doing it for profit would kill the passion.


----------



## pondman (Nov 4, 2014)

Had a bit of time tonight.
Fret board on.







Marked off.






A few stable cracks to fix on this board but its a stunner.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy.
Shit.
Yes.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 4, 2014)

You're a sick man! A sick sick man... and thats why we love you


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Nov 5, 2014)

Pondman + Fireman? Yeah!


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 5, 2014)

Sub'd the moment I saw that angled spalt. Any thoughts on hardware/electronics? That second cocobolo board looks insane btw.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 5, 2014)

jiminy jillickers Pond-over-active Guitar Builder Man. 

Can't wait to see more of this thing. The contrast in that body is awesome. Lovely looking Birdseye Board too! 

I'm intrigued to see what style headstock ends up on this one


----------



## pondman (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a quick glance at the neck this morning before going to work and noticed I'd used the wrong fretfind template  

Neck 2 will commence this evening


----------



## jwade (Nov 5, 2014)

Dude fingerboard #4! The cocobolo from hell one.


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 5, 2014)

shit, that sucks about the fretboard man.
I have to agree with you on the whole, building for fun... building for profit would kill the vibe thing. sometimes... a mans just gotta build shit..


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2014)

Anger is an energy ! So I threw this new neck together when I got back from work yesterday.






Scarf joint, Walnut, Mahogany, Wenge and Maple ( only a small amount of Maple will show after shaping).





















Cocobolo fret board will go back to deep Orange in around 3 days.











Out of time.


----------



## Edika (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome build as usual. It seemed like you didn't go really deep with the cutter so I'm wondering if you could have salvaged that neck by sanding the fretboard a bit. Really a shame for it to go to waste :'(.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 6, 2014)

More quality progress as always! That headstock looks similar to the one I'm having built at the moment!! 

Look forward to seeing more, That high contrast fretboard will match the body well!!


----------



## mathloss (Nov 6, 2014)

I enjoy all the threads you make!!!!!!
this neck looks wonderful.
this cocobolo plate is awesome!!!


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2014)

Edika said:


> Awesome build as usual. It seemed like you didn't go really deep with the cutter so I'm wondering if you could have salvaged that neck by sanding the fretboard a bit. Really a shame for it to go to waste :'(.



I'll sand the board off but it'll only be suitable for a 6 string unless a 25.4 to 26.3 six string fan would make any sense ?


----------



## Edika (Nov 6, 2014)

That doesn't sound bad for a six string fan, not drastic but gives that little extra tension for down tuning.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 6, 2014)

Aw hell yes. The Skervy/Blackmachine style headstock should be standard for Ibanez Ice/Firemans, as much as I like the usual 3x3 or 4x3 headstock


----------



## electriceye (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, that's a first for me: seeing someone use a razor blade for the fret slots!!  You're a brave man.

Incredible build. LOVE that birdseye neck/board! I would have used that.


----------



## jwade (Nov 6, 2014)

What do you use to glue the cocobolo? I might be able to get my hands on a bunch of cocobolo for free, so...


----------



## craigny (Nov 6, 2014)

Another winner brewing here my good man!!!


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2014)

jwade said:


> What do you use to glue the cocobolo? I might be able to get my hands on a bunch of cocobolo for free, so...



Lucky man ! 
I use Titebond Original. I really rough the timber first with 60 grit and get the glue and clamps on quick time. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## jwade (Nov 6, 2014)

Right on, I'm thinking the Fireman 8 string I do will have either a 5 piece cocobolo/wenge neck, or if I luck out and find a piece big enough, Indian rosewood/cocobolo.

I really love the angled spalt lines. It looks super fresh compared to the standard 'parallel to the center line' method you usually see with spalts.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2014)

Cocobolo -Wenge ftw.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2014)

A couple of hours tonight.







Gold MOP wave inlay to match the incoming wave on the Cocobolo fret-board.






Oversized 4mm matching side dots.











Frets in the rough right now.






Head-stock in the rough.






Plopped a bit a snake oil on to see how it pops.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn did not see those wave inlays coming.


----------



## ferret (Nov 6, 2014)

I will trade you a child for this. Two, if you push me hard enough.


----------



## jwade (Nov 6, 2014)

That's an extremely unfair trade! This guitar will easily be worth 4-5 human beings


----------



## skeels (Nov 6, 2014)

Love that new neck! 

I can't wait to see what you do with the BEM board. Fanned 6, you say? Nice!

You should be done with that one about. ... now?


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it a Skervy/Blackmachine style headstock, or is it an Iceman lower horn for a headstock? 

Never noticed how much those headstocks resembled the phallic part of an Iceman.

Penises EVERYWHERE!!!

I think it looks great as a headstock. Loved the other Iceman7 you built with that style as well. 

Lookin good, Pondman! Keep rollin!


----------



## jahosy (Nov 6, 2014)

Pondman strikes again! 

Just a quick question... any tricks on cutting the scarf joint fit for FF fretboard with a slanted nut? 

or just steady hands and hope for the best


----------



## Taylor (Nov 7, 2014)

Kind of a random question, but do you have any pictures of your first build? I'd love to see Pondman's first guitar build.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 7, 2014)

That wave pattern inlay is pure genius


----------



## asher (Nov 7, 2014)

immortalx said:


> That wave pattern inlay is pure genius





And the double dots everywhere with two materials. Super classy.


----------



## pondman (Nov 7, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> Is it a Skervy/Blackmachine style headstock, or is it an Iceman lower horn for a headstock?
> 
> Never noticed how much those headstocks resembled the phallic part of an Iceman.
> 
> ...


Penisis everywhere, your not kidding , I just fired one today. Its been the year of the penis as far as staff go this year 



jahosy said:


> Pondman strikes again!
> 
> Just a quick question... any tricks on cutting the scarf joint fit for FF fretboard with a slanted nut?
> 
> or just steady hands and hope for the best


I do a normal scarf and angle the head with a belt sander afterwards.



GraveyardThrone said:


> Kind of a random question, but do you have any pictures of your first build? I'd love to see Pondman's first guitar build.


It was a Ibby style Jem. I got so excited I made the neck and body in a day  I' have to dig the pics out.



asher said:


> And the double dots everywhere with two materials. Super classy.


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 7, 2014)

Love that inlay work! Genius!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 8, 2014)

Dayum, those inlays are fine!!!


----------



## Killemall1983 (Nov 8, 2014)

came pretty close to having the laminates go into the nut area, huh? 
I always prefer to the have the outer laminates way thicker and the middle ones really thin so that doenst happen.


----------



## pondman (Nov 8, 2014)

Killemall1983 said:


> came pretty close to having the laminates go into the nut area, huh?
> I always prefer to the have the outer laminates way thicker and the middle ones really thin so that doenst happen.



 If you read back you'll see that was the idea.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 8, 2014)

Killemall1983 said:


> came pretty close to having the laminates go into the nut area, huh?
> I always prefer to the have the outer laminates way thicker and the middle ones really thin so that doenst happen.



This isn't projectguitar, you don't need to constantly knit pick at people's work to be one of the cool kids 

Pondman... carry on brother it all looks freaking great man!!!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 8, 2014)

Swirltop said:


> This isn't projectguitar, you don't need to constantly knit pick at people's work to be one of the cool kids



^That was kinda rude... 



pondman said:


> Scarf joint, Walnut, Mahogany, Wenge and Maple ( only a small amount of Maple will show after shaping).


It all checks out! Looks like I'm not the only one who skims through and just lets the pictures do the talking.  I usually see the updates on facebook first anyways 

But seriously, what do you do with an angled fanned headstock? Wouldn't it have a "twist" to the treble side?


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 8, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> ^That was kinda rude...
> 
> 
> It all checks out! Looks like I'm not the only one who skims through and just lets the pictures do the talking.  I usually see the updates on facebook first anyways
> ...



Yes it's twisted to the treble side so the fretboard can match the nut angle...


----------



## pondman (Nov 11, 2014)

But seriously, what do you do with an angled fanned headstock? Wouldn't it have a "twist" to the treble side?[/QUOTE]

Julius, you can see the twist on the head in this shot.







You could also have a zero fret instead.


----------



## pondman (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm just trying to decide if I want single pickups or not 

Wadaya think ?


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Nov 11, 2014)

I love single pickup guitars. If you do a single pickup, try putting a push pull knob for the coil tap. It'll bring more versatility to the guitar


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 11, 2014)

I can't stand only having 1 pup. All my ideal guitars are HH. But I'd rather do HS or SS over just H.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 11, 2014)

^ I think Pondman means single coil pickups but i might be wrong!
I'd say HSS with a splittable H would be more versatile!


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 11, 2014)

I think H/S - H Being Tappable, but the S being a sustaniac (Unfair recommendation as I've never used one... but would love to have a play around with one  )


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Nov 11, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> I think H/S - H Being Tappable, but the S being a sustaniac )



Yes. This would be an ultimate guitar... or close.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd go for the 3 singles, or do what Gilbert does and use HSH with Zebra pups against the black to give the illusion of singles.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 11, 2014)

I wish more people would go HHS,and even make the hums tappable, i think it looks really cool, and if you use a bridge humbucker in the middle position you could get some real cool sounds


----------



## Solodini (Nov 12, 2014)

At least 2 single coils! If you're only doing 2 pickups, twangy fun times.


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 12, 2014)

+1 for the HSS coil tap on the H.


----------



## jwade (Nov 12, 2014)

I vote for 3 single coil pickups.


----------



## pondman (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm leaning towards HSH or HSS , at least it will have one testacle that way. Does anyone know which humbucker pickups will seperate to stagger onto a new plate for the fan. I know Bare Knuckles do but I dont want to run to that price range.
I was going to wind my own but I just dont have the time.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 12, 2014)

You could always do active routes and drop Lace Deathbar 4.0s in there 

Actually I'm not too sure what pickups split of the baseplate like that. I know SD makes a version of the JB that fits in the bridge position of the Epiphone Nighthawk, and that's only staggered because of the baseplate. I'd ask them before ripping apart one of thier's though haha.


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 12, 2014)

I ran into this issue looking for pickup replacement for my Agile Multiscale. I just threw in a Lace X-Bar - Extended Range Guitar pickups for 7-8 strings, 8-9 strings and 9-10 string guitars | The Lace Aluma X Bar Electric Guitar pickups for jazz to metal guitar styles.

To be honest, it was a only a bit better than the stock pups from Agile. I was surprised!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 12, 2014)

Ha! Those seasick dots are great. I think I'd have to avoid looking at them while playing, though or I'd be thrown off completely. I kinda like how the top is diagonal as well even if it did take me a while to get used to. I wonder why you almost never see that?



pondman said:


> Does anyone know which humbucker pickups will seperate to stagger onto a new plate for the fan.



I thought you could do that with pretty much any humbucker that's not epoxy'd into a cover as long as you use an f-spaced one or a rail type to get as good alignment as you can?


----------



## Solodini (Nov 13, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Ha! Those seasick dots are great. I think I'd have to avoid looking at them while playing, though or I'd be thrown off completely. I kinda like how the top is diagonal as well even if it did take me a while to get used to. I wonder why you almost never see that?


 
I imagine in most cases gravity affects the direction of the spalt/it's easier for the infection to travel horizontally through the cells.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 13, 2014)

^Yeah, that's probably true n' all, but Pondman cut his top so the grain runs diagonally across the front. Check out the first post in this thread.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 13, 2014)

Isn't parallel grain stronger and more reliable than the alternative? It makes for mass production to go with the most consistent method.


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 13, 2014)

Pondman,
if your willing to do your own baseplate you can split just about any pickup on the planet.
Open Class COMPLETED - The Deegatron presents: "B00M-STK" - Page 3 - Telecaster Guitar Forum
did this for the telecaster build chalange earlier this year.
Dont use aluminum... use something you can solder to...
you have to keep the angle reasnable or you will run out of magnet (or just buy a 7 string magnet for a 6 string guitar)and have spacing issues and it wouldnt hurt to re-pot the pickup after the new baseplate... other than that any pickup will work....
You likely want to run F-spacing with a std spacing bridge... this helps the poles line up a little better in most cases... or use a Dimarzio X2N. they have no pole pices so they split super nicely.... and have the bars so pole spacing isnt an issue whatsoever....


----------



## pondman (Nov 13, 2014)

I must have got unlucky. I dismantled a few but they were not suitable for splitting.
I just opened another and got lucky 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## pondman (Nov 17, 2014)

Going for a Lace Alumitone and 2 singles.
Been wading through masses of design and paperwork so not much build time 

Spent an hour tonight on a bridge and the neck.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Nov 17, 2014)

That bridge plate looks great with the shape.


----------



## pondman (Nov 17, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> That bridge plate looks great with the shape.



Pond Bridge, patent pending


----------



## immortalx (Nov 17, 2014)

That's a great idea keeping with the wave theme man! If you didn't show it here I would think it's a ready made part, it's that perfect!

I'm planning to fabricate a plate for an upcoming build and would like to ask if you ever used one of those black oxide kits for blackening.


----------



## pondman (Nov 17, 2014)

immortalx said:


> That's a great idea keeping with the wave theme man! If you didn't show it here I would think it's a ready made part, it's that perfect!
> 
> I'm planning to fabricate a plate for an upcoming build and would like to ask if you ever used one of those black oxide kits for blackening.



Cant say I have ever heard of that one, have you got a link?
I usually just get it powder coated or chromed.

Pretty much decided on chromed hardware on this one.






This is how the last one came out.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mmmmm that bridge. The Pondbridge(TM) is sexy. This whole thing is definitely not what I thought it would be, but I love it.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 17, 2014)

OMFG 

I haven't found a powder coating service where i live, that's why I'm seeking alternative solutions. Black Oxide Kits - Caswell

Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## pondman (Nov 17, 2014)

immortalx said:


> OMFG
> 
> I haven't found a powder coating service where i live, that's why I'm seeking alternative solutions. Black Oxide Kits - Caswell
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack!



There has to be somewhere in Greece. I've seen people buy the powder and do it DIY style,


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T01zIKxP0Ms


----------



## immortalx (Nov 17, 2014)

pondman said:


> There has to be somewhere in Greece. I've seen people buy the powder and do it DIY style,
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T01zIKxP0Ms



Thanks man, that was really helpful!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe I'm crazy, but that spalt is almost looking like there's flames on it.

Like...fire, man!


How many days until completion?


----------



## craigny (Nov 17, 2014)

Well.....shoot. That's just awesome.


----------



## russmuller (Nov 17, 2014)

This looks incredible. Pondman, you're amazing.


----------



## pondman (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the comments folks 

Squeezed an hour in tonight.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 18, 2014)

Inside that bridge pickup route looks awesome, got any invisible bridge pickups Al?

Looks fantastic man!


----------



## pondman (Nov 18, 2014)

Swirltop said:


> Inside that bridge pickup route looks awesome, got any invisible bridge pickups Al?
> 
> Looks fantastic man!



Yeah, I've got a full set. They're yours for $100


----------



## metaldoggie (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok....I know this is going to sound either nerdy or anal retentive, but you could make a set of pickups with clear plastic and pot it in a 2 part polyurethane. The company I get my 2 part silicone for work has some crystal clear setting hard resin......it'll be like a Dan Armstrong guitar....only the pickups lol.
Buy Crystal Clear® Series Clear Urethane Casting Resins from Reynolds Advanced Materials


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 18, 2014)

^I think this could be easier/cheaper...

A·poc·a·lypse (Schecter "crystal" pickups)

but... string pole alignment...

I don't know which pickups pondman is going to use but I bet for some active 8 string soapbar pickup maybe with magnetic bar for string alignment... Anyway, with that little slant a standard 7 string can work (I promise! I used to have a standard 8 string Seymour Duncan Nazgul in my Agile Pendulum 82728. The pole pieces weren't perfectly aligned but the magnetic field is wide enough and your pups are less slanted than mines in the Agile)


----------



## pondman (Nov 18, 2014)

Zhysick said:


> ^I think this could be easier/cheaper...
> 
> A·poc·a·lypse (Schecter "crystal" pickups)
> 
> ...



Sheeyat ! I like those  They'd be perfect for another secret build I've got going. Cant see any prices though.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 18, 2014)

pondman said:


> Sheeyat ! I like those  They'd be perfect for another secret build I've got going. Cant see any prices though.



I don't think they're out yet outside the US.

EDIT: US pricing is $149 per pup on the 6ers, $169 for 7s and $179 for 8s.


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 18, 2014)

Schecter Custom Shop price... yes...

But amazing and beautiful for sure!


----------



## Solodini (Nov 19, 2014)

What about Q-Tuner pickups, if you can pick up a 2nd hand set of the clear ones?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 19, 2014)

Gibson used clear bobbins on those weird "Menace" guitars... That was one of the few things I really liked about that series.

If you're not afraid of building pickups yourself clear bobbins aren't that rare on the Bay.


----------



## pondman (Nov 19, 2014)

I've already ordered a Lace Alumitone and a couple of singles for this one.
I set myself up for making pickups last year but haven't had the time to get onto it yet so when the predicted Ice Age hits soon  I'll be making a few.


----------



## Obstsalat (Nov 19, 2014)

amazing craftsmanship.

i gotta say though, i really hate the bridge design.
i think the clean looks of some ABM saddles are lot more understated.

i dunno. i wouldnt want such a fancy bridge on my guitar, but thats just me and my opinion, so please dont hate


----------



## DredFul (Nov 19, 2014)

Obstsalat said:


> amazing craftsmanship.
> 
> i gotta say though, i really hate the bridge design.
> i think the clean looks of some ABM saddles are lot more understated.
> ...



That was pretty useless post and a bit dick way to state your opinion.


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 19, 2014)

Obstsalat said:


> amazing craftsmanship.
> 
> i gotta say though, i really hate the bridge design.
> i think the clean looks of some ABM saddles are lot more understated.
> ...



I kind of agree with what you're saying but not at all with how you said it. No need to be a dick.


----------



## jwade (Nov 19, 2014)

Obstsalat said:


> amazing craftsmanship.
> 
> i gotta say though, i really hate the bridge design.
> i think the clean looks of some ABM saddles are lot more understated.
> ...



That was pointlessly negative. You could've simply said 'It would look great with an ABM bridge' and not had to say 'hate'. Constructive criticism is a good thing, unsolicited hatred and negativity is not.


----------



## Obstsalat (Nov 19, 2014)

cmon guys i didn't bash him in any way...

yes i used the word 'hate' here because in my opinion, it ruines the great guitar (which is sad for me cuz dat top!) . the term 'hate' was not meant to be insulting or anything, so please calm down.

if Pondman took offense, i apologize! my bad


----------



## DredFul (Nov 19, 2014)

Obstsalat said:


> cmon guys i didn't bash him in any way...
> 
> yes i used the word 'hate' here because in my opinion, it ruines the great guitar (which is sad for me cuz dat top!) . the term 'hate' was not meant to be insulting or anything, so please calm down.
> 
> if Pondman took offense, i apologize! my bad



You just did it again 

But I guess that's enough of this topic. Let's turn our focus back to the build.

Pondman will you be making an iceman to accompany this when the ice age hits?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 20, 2014)

Pondman, man!



Sorry retarded joke, anyway I don't think I've commented on this thread yet because of work and being so exhausted as to only occasionally look at guitar things (My Banshee is howling neglect at me  )

Anyway love that top and your inlays. Very cool you plan to go with Alumatones?


----------



## pondman (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 20, 2014)

You kids are adorable with this witch hunt on a guy who has an opinion. 

Back on topic, those clear bobbin pickups still have a black baseplate. Are there any that are completely clear so you see the wood in the cavity? Or just get crazy and take them apart and make a new baseplate out of ABS?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 21, 2014)

This build is looking so gorgeous.

I'm absolutely in love with that bridge.


----------



## pondman (Nov 30, 2014)

Bridge is back.


----------



## skeels (Nov 30, 2014)

I like how the bridge looks like you could whip it off the guitar and kill someone with it!

That's totally my style.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a nice chrome job on that there Klingon weapon man, love it! Going to look killer.... literally


----------



## immortalx (Nov 30, 2014)

This is super cool man! It reminds me of this:


----------



## VigilSerus (Dec 3, 2014)

Karambits are hot, just like this guitar. Yes indeed.


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2014)

Wowee!


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jan 4, 2015)

Am I the only one who has not forgotten about this? Please ameliorate my longing to see this finished...


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jan 4, 2015)

Sonic Anomaly said:


> Am I the only one who has not forgotten about this? Please ameliorate my longing to see this finished...



You aren't the only one by any means. I love this build so much.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 4, 2015)

Dang, I HAD forgotten about this one... and missed a few steps somehow 

Was lookin' awesome, so... yeah - any progress?


----------



## pondman (Jan 5, 2015)

Boa Jem pushed this one out of the lime light but that's nearly done so this will be next.
I also had a nightmare with that solid piece of spalt. The white parts look great but you can poke your finger through em if they aint finished right.
Watch this space


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 5, 2015)

I wanna do a spalt build but for that specific reason it makes me nervous. I've read about it being super unstable sometimes unless properly treated. I've never even bought a piece of spalt maple until I get more experience building with more common and well ventured species.

Regardless, that is a beautiful piece. At least from this angle the inside of those pup cavities looks like the grand canyon or something.

+1 for clear pup bobbins... Heres another idea Pondman - Finish the inside of the pup cavities real nicely and put white LED's in the bottom of the cavities underneath the pickups so they glow.


----------



## pondman (Jan 9, 2015)

This body body was cursed by demons and has been a right royal f**king pain in the arse.
I fell out with it and put it to one side for a while so I didn't end up destroying by fire 
I'm just about back on track with it now so off we go again 



P1000412 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## skeels (Jan 9, 2015)

Spalt is a pain in the arse but when you do it right it's beautiful and you are doing it right! 

Like a lady. Makes you want to shove it into a washing machine and roll her down a hill.

Soft, gentle sanding. .... gentle. ... gentle. ...


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 9, 2015)

pondman said:


> This body body was cursed by demons and has been a right royal f**king pain in the arse.
> I fell out with it and put it to one side for a while so I didn't end up destroying by fire
> I'm just about back on track with it now so off we go again
> 
> (heavenly pic)





How do you get your Tru Oil so glossy?


----------



## pondman (Jan 9, 2015)

I use Danish Oil these days Stig. Its tons easier to work with, easier to buy and if I want a true gloss after I can always apply TO at the end if I want a real gloss finish.
This is just Danish oil so far. It gets pretty shiny after many coats.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 9, 2015)

pondman said:


> I use Danish Oil these days Stig. Its tons easier to work with, easier to buy and if I want a true gloss after I can always apply TO at the end if I want a real gloss finish.
> This is just Danish oil so far. It gets pretty shiny after many coats.



Those friggin Danes. I'll have to look into this for my next project.


----------



## mike24 (Jan 10, 2015)

This looks fantastic proper guitar porn


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 11, 2015)

pondman said:


> This body body was cursed by demons and has been a right royal f**king pain in the arse.



Just 'cause it's so soft?


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 11, 2015)

i wish we got that kind of danish oil here. The ones outside of california and outisde the US are the really good ones. in southern california the VOC laws are so bad that we cant get anything that can produce that level of gloss besides tru oil. and thats a bitch to use and im completely done using it lol.

through making friends with a guy in a lumber yard in LA, i snagged a full container of waterlox, the good red can for absolutely nothing. he said he cant sell it legally, but nothing can stop him from giving it to me. So im saving that for a project or two. 

besides that i've been using Odies Oil and wax and its been awesome. wont reach that kind of lacquer shine but it does cut the oil finishing process in half and feels glorious to touch and looks spectacular. its replaced the Watco teak oil (actually just a misnomer, has some tung but very little) and watco danish oil (just boiled linseed and a drier) that i've used for a while. 

looking great as usual dude! keep going!


----------



## pondman (Jan 11, 2015)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Just 'cause it's so soft?



More or less yes. I chose what I knew was the worst piece to work with but the best looking. If I'd have just cut it for a top instead of a full body it would have been dead easy.
Yes, I am that greedy bastard


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 11, 2015)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Just 'cause it's so soft?



Spalted maple is, basically, wood that has started to rot. It's prone to just fall in pieces, have chunks detach during sanding etc, it's not structurally stable. Basically, imagine sanding bread crust, it's not exacty accurrate but the end result might very well look the same.


----------



## pondman (Jan 11, 2015)

Spalting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Spalted Beech

^ This one is a great discription. 
That body is a war zone man !


----------



## jwade (Jan 11, 2015)

So what's the weight like so far?


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jan 30, 2015)

... (waiting)


----------



## Zai (Jan 30, 2015)

Pondman can I be your son please.


----------



## Killemall1983 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dang man, i hae never seen a danish oil finish like that. I never thought it was possible to build it up enough to look like a clear coat.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 2, 2015)

wow, awesome job!, can't wait to see it finsished


----------



## pondman (Apr 5, 2015)

Zai said:


> Pondman can I be your son please.



I'll send you all the appropriate forms.



Sonic Anomaly said:


> Am I the only one who has not forgotten about this? Please ameliorate my longing to see this finished...





ElysianGuitars said:


> You aren't the only one by any means. I love this build so much.





Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Dang, I HAD forgotten about this one... and missed a few steps somehow
> 
> Was lookin' awesome, so... yeah - any progress?



I've got no time to do anything but this one was nearly ready for assembly, it just needed a about another 8 to 10 more coats of Danish Oil.
If I leave this in parts hanging around its going to get damaged so I'll finish it as it is but this means it'll have a few pores showing here and there.

Waddayathink ?


----------



## JuliusJahn (Apr 5, 2015)

Id rather a pondman build with pores then a plank of wood without any. Get 'er done!


----------



## skeels (Apr 5, 2015)

A wise man once told me to be patient. 










Ok, I'm done being patient.


----------



## pondman (Apr 5, 2015)

skeels said:


> A wise man once told me to be patie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you did there


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 9, 2015)

Get it done in a manner that you want it done, sir! Your builds always turn out gorgeous with your instincts!


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2015)

Finally found some time to finish this one but I seem to have lost my finesse and caused some damage to that body I spent hours finishing  so a few repairs will be carried out after its finished....bollox 

I just need to finish the nut and wire it up.



P1010022 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/shfziz]

P1010024 by

P1010025 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Full pics later this week


----------



## skeels (May 19, 2015)

Dang thats gorgeous. Class shielding job too.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (May 19, 2015)

new to this thread and wow. that thing is look great so far.


----------



## pondman (May 22, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Is it a Skervy/Blackmachine style headstock, or is it an Iceman lower horn for a headstock?
> 
> Never noticed how much those headstocks resembled the phallic part of an Iceman.
> 
> ...



I had to do a double take on this post. Iceman 7 ? I wondered what the hell you were talking about until I scrolled back through my threads...yes I did do an Ice man 7. How embaresking  just ban me now


----------



## skeels (May 22, 2015)

"Forgot I built a Iceman 7 " 

You're killin' me!


----------



## pondman (May 29, 2015)

Just about done, just needs setting up and wiring.
Will post a full set of pics tomorrow.



DSCN5391 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Renkenstein (May 29, 2015)

Fkn awesome! Slanted spalt is wicked.


----------



## skeels (May 29, 2015)

And that cocobolo with sapwood! 

HHN,GGGG!


----------



## pondman (May 31, 2015)

Cheers  Pics are over in 7 string NGD.


----------

